# Wild Brooklyn Bar Brawl 1 Dead 1 Other Shot By NYPD



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A 43 year old security guard, who was shooting into the crowd, and who has numerous gun charges on his record, was shot a killed by police and a 19 year old man displaying a gun also was wounded as police pulled into a melee that saw bar stools being smashed over heads and weapons being fired. Looks like it's going to take sometime to reconstruct this one.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/16/nyregion/16shoot.html


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Good shooting by the Officer, one round center mass did the job.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

There's been several of these "good guys win" stories lately. Nice to see.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

mr white was in an SUV club...guilty!


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

43 year old *security guard*, who was shooting into the crowd, *and who has numerous gun charges on his record*


*how did this guys pass background check to carry?*


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

tsunami said:


> 43 year old *security guard*, who was shooting into the crowd, *and who has numerous gun charges on his record*
> 
> *how did this guys pass background check to carry?*


Who says he's carrying legally? In fact, I can almost promise you he wasnt, afterall, only "felons" go to prison, and felons cant possess firearms.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Was he a "NY Special" working for a private company ? If so then he's a "private" police officer.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

tsunami said:


> 43 year old *security guard*, who was shooting into the crowd, *and who has numerous gun charges on his record*
> 
> *how did this guys pass background check to carry?*


Remember that's what the media says he is, for all we know he was a security guard for another bar like this one.

I would hazard a guess, where he did time and has 22 arrests that he was not carry a firearm legally.


----------

